# Which is the strongest joint for the bench's uprights?



## Johnathan Wilkinson (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm about to start on my first ever piece of furniture -- an English bench, with a matching chair (and small table for my beers :drink: ).

The two rear uprights, that'll form the rear legs and also extend up to be the backrest of the bench, should be _somehow_ set at an angle. i.e. the _legs _need to be either vertical or slightly angled backwards, whilst the backrest needs to be angled slightly backwards for the comfort of the sitters.

I'm using Indonesian Kampur as my material. The uprights will be made from 4x2"s.

I don't think I have the time, equipment or expertise to start experimenting with bending wood. 
So.... in your learned experience, if I were to cut the upright at the point where the angle is needed, what is going to be the strongest way of joining the backrest to the legs -- creating this angle? Is there some kinda' strong joint for this purpose? :confused1: 

Or, should I just add another length of wood to the 4x2 with a rubbed joint and then shape it.... banana-like?

If possible, I'd like to avoid using metal bolts..... I'd prefer to just use wood and glue.

Cheers... Hic!


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/20846/20846-h/20846-h.htm#page51

This might help, its full of some old school joinery. I use the first HTML to view it.
________
CrazyHorny


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A drawing or quick sketch would help in offering suggestions.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm a little confused but will give it a stab.
The back of the bench needs to be angled for comfort...yes? 
The back leg of the bench needs to be angled for stability...yes?
Why can't the upper back support and leg be the same piece of solid stock? 
I would take some posterboard and draw out what I wanted the end result to look like and see if the stock is wide enough. If not, and you have enough wood, edge-glue 2 boards together. 
Then, it's a matter of cutting mortise and tenons for the seat framework to attach to the legs/backs.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is one 

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhLfb7m9Fug


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Generally, the Mortise and Tenon*

is the strongest joint in chair making. It should be planned into the chair/bench prior to any cutting and gluing. If the bench has already been started, your choices may be severely narrowed.


----------



## Johnathan Wilkinson (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments, guys.
Gusthehonky: Yes, I've downloaded the Gutenberg files - they're great for a beginner like me.
Cabinetman, Rob, John & Tony - Thanks for your input. But it all came too late in the day, I'm sorry to say. I've nearly finished the bench now (as you can see, I posted this thread back in January and since then I've only had a few free days, here and there, to do anything in my workshop).

I finally went with a softer wood (Meranti) and used single straight-backed pieces of 4x2, tapered on the inside edges. The two bearers - I have no idea what the joint would be called - I kinda' just made one up... the rear bearer enters the post with a mortise & tenon style, while the shorter bearer (forming the end of the bench) has a lap on the outside edge and a stub that slots into the side of the rear bearer's tenon - locking it in place.
Sorry...that's probably as clear as mud, right? Hope you have a rough idea what I mean. I'll post a picture soon.

Once again, thanks for your comments.

J


----------

